# Worth Co.



## UGAFlyFisher (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't see an updated thread about Worth Co. so I thought I would start one.  I'm not hunting until Nov. but was curious about what everyone else was seeing.

Fly


----------



## bigjpw (Oct 27, 2009)

I been hunting in stewart county but i got a small tract of land in worth only hunted in worth 2times since season started but seen 3 does & 2 bucks fighting the first time i went but couldnt get a good shot going this weekend gone try to kill a nice buck my brother-in-law seen a big 9 point last week


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Seen some deer moving opening weekend. The heat started again and the other guys on the land said they saw nothing in the past couple of days.


----------



## DewBear (Oct 27, 2009)

They've gone underground over the last few days.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I've taken off work the week of Veterans Day so hopefully I'll time it right.  No matter what I'll be up there hunting though, been waiting all season to get up there to hunt.  

I always have good luck between Nov. 6th through the 13th as I looked at all my previous big bucks I've killed in my relatively short hunting career.  Anybody else with an key dates for the rut in Worth County on their farms?


----------



## bigjpw (Oct 28, 2009)

The end of oct to middle of nov is when ive killed my bucks in worth and colquit county one of my buds seen a buck runing a doe last week in worth last year i killed a nice 8 pointer with his nose on the ground looking for a doe i killed him 0ct 28 now is the time  hunt hard for the next few weeks good luck


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 28, 2009)

The buck in my avatar was killed Thanksgiving morning chasing a doe hard as he could. But, I would say anytime in November. Good Luck.......


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2009)

Usually seems extra good on my club the week leading up to thanksgiving!


----------



## chadfussell (Nov 1, 2009)

fresh scrapes everywhere. tons of rubs. Havent seen any chasing yet though. Seen a few fights last week or so. When  do you guys think its gonna pick up? I hope next weekend the switch flips


----------



## BlufftonBoy (Nov 3, 2009)

Stopped by Worth Co. land yesterday afternoon headed home from work and at 2:00 p.m. me and my hunting buddy were checking the camera. Saw a small buck chasing a doe 40 yards from where we were downloading pics. Can't be much longer, we are in the Gordy area.


----------



## bradg100869 (Nov 4, 2009)

Any chasing yet? I haven't seen any near Doles.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you'll get interested in chasing or the seeking phase?  I always have better luck hunting at the beginning of the chasing cause it seems like I see more bucks.


----------



## 1md2b (Nov 5, 2009)

Starting monday of this week I've seen 5 different bucks (all small)chasing does.  They're driving them crazy but the does wont pay them any attention.  This is around doles as well just south of hwy 32.


----------



## bradg100869 (Nov 5, 2009)

UGAFlyFisher said:


> Do you'll get interested in chasing or the seeking phase?  I always have better luck hunting at the beginning of the chasing cause it seems like I see more bucks.



Me personally I like the chasing phase. The big bucks get dumb. If a hot doe walks downtown, guess what, he is going downtown. But I agree with you, I probably see more bucks cruising before the chasing.


----------



## swampstalker (Nov 6, 2009)

West worth county rut dates...
November 10th - 20th


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 6, 2009)

Saw a smaller buck push a doe this afternoon should be heating up pretty soon.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 6, 2009)

So where is everyone hunting at?  We've got land on both sides of Hwy 33 about 8 miles north of town.  Close to Medders Rd and Hwy 32.

I've seen a few decent bucks, nothing big though.  Hopefully they'll be cranked up in about a week!


----------



## crackercwboy (Nov 7, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> So where is everyone hunting at?  We've got land on both sides of Hwy 33 about 8 miles north of town.  Close to Medders Rd and Hwy 32.
> 
> I've seen a few decent bucks, nothing big though.  Hopefully they'll be cranked up in about a week!



Im on redrock rd, and my friends own land on champion off davis mills rd.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 7, 2009)

Spring Flats road out past the hospital.


----------



## crackercwboy (Nov 7, 2009)

UGAFlyFisher said:


> Spring Flats road out past the hospital.



How did it look today?


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice day, but no shooters.  Still a few days off for the rut on our property.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2009)

UGAFlyFisher said:


> Nice day, but no shooters.  Still a few days off for the rut on our property.



I hope they're on their feet tomorrow evening.  I'll be hitting the woods a little after lunch


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Have yall killed anything this year?  I killed two does during bow season but thats it so far


----------



## crackercwboy (Nov 8, 2009)

How was it looking today? Any luck?


----------



## BlufftonBoy (Nov 8, 2009)

UGAFlyFisher - 
Me and you hunt mighty close to each other the way it sounds; I turn off of Spring Flats onto Massey Airport. With that said, the bucks on our property are letting their guard down. 2 bucks were killed before 8:00 Sat. morning and they were acting the fool.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 9, 2009)

BlufftonBoy said:


> UGAFlyFisher -
> Me and you hunt mighty close to each other the way it sounds; I turn off of Spring Flats onto Massey Airport. With that said, the bucks on our property are letting their guard down. 2 bucks were killed before 8:00 Sat. morning and they were acting the fool.



I've got a buddy that hunts land a little further down from the SF and MA intersection.  He killed a decent 8 pt this evening.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 9, 2009)

crackercwboy said:


> How was it looking today? Any luck?



I killed a small doe this evening with my bow.  Pretty small....but she was an easy drag!


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 9, 2009)

We're down just past the Binn's property.  We've seen a couple of ok bucks just nothing worth shooting yet.  Hopefully this storm will move through and we can get back out there on Wed.  I'm hoping the rut will be wide open by then.  We are still seeing does in groups.


----------



## crackercwboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hows the rut looking? I am going to be there thursday am.


----------



## chadfussell (Nov 10, 2009)

been slow for us bigtime. The past week we havent seen much at all, doe or buck. Looks like the weekend and next week is gonna be it imo.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 11, 2009)

Rut is heating up on our property. Saw a few bucks chasing and grunting this afternoon in the mist.  Was thinking how stupid it was to be out there till all the boys decided it would be a fun time to come out and play with the girls.  I hoping to see a better shooter in the morning.


----------



## Judge (Nov 12, 2009)

Wednesday A.M. - I saw a 6 point cruising at day light.  Then around 7:25 a.m. I saw two young bucks chasing a small doe.  They had her on the run full speed.  LOL.  This was around Anderson City in Worth.  It looks like it is heating up.


----------



## Judge (Nov 14, 2009)

Sill seeing chasing around Anderson City.  I went to the cooler and a guy had a buck and doe.  He said he killed them around Dole and they were chasing also.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 14, 2009)

After seeing bucks the past few days we didn't see but one yesterday morning up and moving.  We still saw a lot of does yesterday so hopefully he'll come through this morning.  There is lots of sign of chasing though.


----------



## chadfussell (Nov 14, 2009)

definitely started for sure. I think it should get better over the next several days but it is going on right now


----------



## bradg100869 (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreeded, it is fired up in Worth Co. I wish we could get some temp. in the 30's and high in the 50's. The big boys would hit the ground then.


----------



## bradg100869 (Nov 19, 2009)

It's on. The most defined rut I've seen in several years. Better get out there.


----------



## Wildlife Photographer (Nov 30, 2009)

The 2 deer in my album were taken in LOWNDES Co. 2009

Sister n Law  her first buck  
205lb 8 point 18 3/4 spred Nov. 17th

Brother took his first buck of 2009
190lb 11 point 17  1/2 spreed Nov. 28th

both deer harvested on same 100 acre plot.

Now its my turn  ( THE HEAT IS ON )


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 1, 2009)

How did yall do this weekend?

We saw several deer, and a buddy killed a good 8 pt running a doe across a field on our place.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Dec 6, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> How did yall do this weekend?
> 
> We saw several deer, and a buddy killed a good 8 pt running a doe across a field on our place.





You have friends from Mexico?


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 6, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> You have friends from Mexico?


----------

